# Online pet meds



## joshua thor (Jun 18, 2010)

What have ya used and recommend?
Like the heartgaurd.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

I keep a supply of antibiotics in case of an emergency. Fish antibiotics can be bought without a prescription and dosage calculated by weight of the dog.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you for not giving dosage instructions. 

I think we (mods, admin) probably miss some posts about off-label RX use, but WDF policy since 2006 has been that there's no RX "prescribing" on the board.

This came about when we had a couple of posts here way back when, about using cattle/swine Ivomec for dogs ---- with dosage recommendations that were off _by an entire decimal point. _ :-o :-o 

And that's aside from antibiotic resistance that can come about from us giving animals (and ourselves) antibiotics at incorrect doses, durations, routes, species .... 


Anyway, just a reminder. We know that many members were not here in 2006 and 2007 when this policy was announced and re-announced. :-D


Thanks!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

joshua thor said:


> What have ya used and recommend?
> Like the heartgaurd.



One thing I didn't know until the receptionist at my vet's office told me was that they will match online prices -- I just print out the page and bring it in.

Can't hurt to ask!


----------

